

New Developer Relations Consulting Company Launched - ggread

Will our services - www.kunalo.com - help you?
======
gregcohn
The value proposition of your service is generally interesting, but I don't
think you are telling your story very well, and considering you are marketing
"creative story and message development" as one of your core skills, you might
want to take a look at that.

Also, your website looks like a product manual or internal specification
document. Your target audience is not developers, but people seeking to market
to developers and don't know how.

Respectfully, this wouldn't give me a great deal of confidence in your ability
to do well what you say you do well.

